# Leonids tonight!



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey, insomniacs! Leonid meteor shower tonight...bundle up & lay face up in a lawn chair & ENJOY THE SHOW!!
1am- 5 am...the darker the better to see 'em.
I'll be out in my backyard, coughing & waking up the neighbors....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 usually reminds me about this kind of event. He's falling down on the job this year (must be the persistent cough remaining from that Halloween cold)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, I forgot and missed the Leonids. It may have actually been clear enough to see them this year.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

this must have been why they were meteor watching on "The Big Bang Theory"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, there wasn't much to see in my neck of the woods, which is odd. Plus, it was about 23 degres outside. Last year, there was a big, full moon, which made the sky way too bright to see anything. This year, I just didn't see anything spectacular. Was too tired to go out more towards dawn. Oh well. I like the Leonids better than the Perseids- I hate having mosquitos flying in my ears as I'm looking up at the sky...


----------

